# Bright Aquatics



## boxboy (Jun 11, 2012)

*Bright Aquatics Just went Live..*

*Bright Aquatics Just went live!!*

Full Spectrum par38 Reef Lights are now on sale from $84.50 With FREE shipping!

If there is any glitches please contact us on our website!


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

might want to add the password here too.

Or even better REMOVE the password.


----------



## boxboy (Jun 11, 2012)

No passwords anymore


----------



## boxboy (Jun 11, 2012)

Stores content has been updated!


----------

